# Acrylic Tank Owners...



## BuzzLitYr (May 20, 2003)

Going to be pulling the trigger on a 125l Acrylic and besides the color of the stand I am also left with the question of whether to get the "back" clear or black... I realize I can get backing with various patterns, etc. and tape on but would I really change it? It will be placed against a wall ( rectangle tank ) so moving will really not be an option once it is in place.

Just curious what others have gotten, whether they regreted whatever their decision was and why they regretted it or liked it.

Appreciate the thoughts :smile:


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Cnt go wrong with black.

~Dj


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Id go with black as well, but they may charge alot more for it, it only cost them 10% extra dont let them lie about it, if not paint it yourself


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> if not paint it yourself


 Thats what I did. I used black latex paint (more water proof) and applied like 15 coats. It takes alot of coats to get it completely black, but over all I saved like 50 bucks I think. Looks the same when viewing from the tank side due to the fact that the acrylic is flat.

~Dj


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Black alll the way, my tank has a black back and it makes the fish stand out more. It also bring out the color of the fisha bit more


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

black of course


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Just wondering, can you paint the back of a glass tank as well. What kindo f paint and where can i get it? Thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I say CLEAR back!!







With clear back, you can always add on a black, blue, or any other imaged background. Honestly, Its more convenient when you wanna change the image or color in your tank.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a glass tank with a black back


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I have a glass tank with a black back


 Did you paint it? Have to use any special paint or preperations? Thanks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I got a clear acrylic tank and just painted it. Used latex paint. Took alot of coats though to get it all covered. Looks good too.

~Dj


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I choose black!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Blue is one of the best backgrounds and when the sun hits it, the color turns to green it is sweet looking


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > I have a glass tank with a black back
> ...


 I bought it used, my friend did it with acrylic latex paint I think, ask Knifeman, it was his tank prior to me


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> nycvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Nathan XXI said:
> ...


 Ok thanks.


----------



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

I have clear,blue and black..It depends on the tank,and its location and lighting as to which is better looking..IMO
As for my 320 I prefer clear but I have an 80 that is way cool with the blue.
You can use pool paint easily purchased at any pool place...Its thick and safe for the fitches...


----------



## flexxxn (Mar 21, 2003)

Go with clear. That way when it comes time to sell and upgrade







the buyer can choose his own color with backround paper. 
Ive owned both clear and black.
Botton line clear is more versatile


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

black back i just got a 125 gal yesterday


----------

